
Apple One - Brajeshwar
https://www.apple.com/apple-one/
======
easton
This is getting really close to "Steve Jobs comes in and throws the entire
product line away, replacing it with a box of four" territory. Three plans,
each offering different sets of services while promising to be a bundle that
simplifies stuff (and, if you don't use all of those services anyway, it isn't
cheaper). It's starting to remind me of Microsoft 365 licensing.

I don't understand why they don't just have one plan for $25 per month with
all of the services (maybe only 1TB of iCloud storage per family or
something). It wouldn't be cheaper if you were single, but if you were in a
family of four it would be a simple deal. It must have something to do with
the News+ licensing having to bring in at least $10 per month per user (as
there's almost no way that arrangement is profitable as is).

~~~
pwinnski
Having only one plan means failing to please almost everybody. Human brains
want a choice, just not an overwhelming one. In this case, I'm going to be
paying $20, not $25, so I'll thank you not to take away my preferred option.

I'm currently paying more than $20 per month for the various services I use,
all of which are included in the family bundle, so this is a can't-lose choice
for me, which I think was their goal.

------
sairamkunala
Only $5/month for a family subscription in India -
[https://www.apple.com/in/apple-one/](https://www.apple.com/in/apple-one/)

------
samweinberg
Interesting name choice given that Google has a subscription service called
Google One: [https://one.google.com/](https://one.google.com/)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24484169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24484169)

